# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Glaucoom

## anne2412

WIE heeft er ook glaucoom>

Bij mkij werd gluacoom vastgesteld. Mijn oogdruk is niet extreem hoog.
Ik word nu onderzocht en zal druppels krijgen. Maar wie heeft het al langer en kan me vertellen wat je er nog meer aan kunt doen om e.e.a. te vertragen?

----------

